# Got any piercings? post a picture!



## TapudiPie (Feb 21, 2015)

^


----------



## MaggieMay (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry for the up-close but it's my septum. And I've had my rooke done for years. I used to have my tongue and belly-button done also.
Getting my tongue re-pierced soon


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)




----------

